# Help locating the clutch safety switch



## JCW (May 19, 2011)

Hi,

Can someone help me locate the clutch safety switch on an MTD 14.5 hp ( '98 )?

Apparently these have problems with the plunger resetting thus keeping the mower from starting.

All I can see from the side is a rod from the clutch and the long spring it attaches to.

Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Look under the frame,where the clutch rod goes through.You should see a plunger-switch,mounted so that a tab pushes it,when you push down on the clutch.A mirror is handy to see under it ,while pushing the clutch down.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Look under the frame,where the clutch rod goes through.You should see a plunger-switch,mounted so that a tab pushes it,when you push down on the clutch.A mirror is handy to see under it ,while pushing the clutch down.


If you are a spider with 8 legs, just being stupid. But you may need a second hand' I think jhngardner367 is on the right tract


----------

